# Alpine Type X recone



## evanspears1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey guys,

I have an appx. 4 yr old alpine swx-1242d subwoofer. I really like this sub, but it is fried hardcore. The spider is ripped in a couple places, vc 2 is blown, and vc1 is shorted. Not really sure how all that happened, but it did. My question is, does anyone know of a place I can get a recone for this thing? I have looked around, and cant really find anything. I just hate that it is a 35 lb. paper weight right now.

Thanks in advance,

-Evan


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

Have you contacted alpine directly? Potentially they offer this service..

As a side note, how much power were you running to it when it blew?


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

How dare you....... :mean:

Just throw it away and buy an IDMAX :laugh:


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

Abaddon said:


> Have you contacted alpine directly? Potentially they offer this service..


I have a feeling it'll be like a W7 and be big $$$..... if they offer it at all


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

True.. and you can just pick up a new one on e-bay for $279.99 anyways.........


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

Abaddon said:


> True.. and you can just pick up a new one on e-bay for $279.99 anyways.........


Geeze! I paid $240 for mine on ebay about a year and a half ago.


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

well.. I only did a quick search.. you could probably find it cheaper if you looked harder.


----------



## dohckiller808 (Sep 15, 2009)

hmm... atomic recones any woofer.


----------



## evanspears1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Abaddon said:


> Have you contacted alpine directly? Potentially they offer this service..
> 
> As a side note, how much power were you running to it when it blew?


No I havent contacted alpine directly yet, I was tol by a local dealer that neither they, or alpine offer a recon on their subs, and if you blow them, you are just ****outta luck. 

The sub itself while never seen more than 300 watts, and the gains were always set using an oscilloscope so before anyone says I clipped it to death... I did not. I bought it from sonicelectronix brand new, and it sat for about ayear before it ever even seen power, and right from the get go, vc did nothing, it had some crazy impedance of like 23k ohms or something like that. Not really sure when/how the spider ripped, I just pulled it outta the box one day, and was like well hell, the spiders ripped. In spite of that, it still ran strong for another 2.5-3 years on vc1, and a ripped spider. And even now, vc1 still plays on low volume, but when you turn it up more than half way, the amp would shut itself down from the coild shorting out, and also, something has broke loose, because it sounds almost like a "busted" speaker, dont know if its the cone seperating from the pole, or some of that plastic bracing crap on the sub. (sorry for the long post.)




B_rich said:


> How dare you.......
> 
> Just throw it away and buy an IDMAX


I can has your IDMAX? Your not using it anyway... spoiled bastard:laugh: Right now Im running that DD1515 I was telling you about, and I finally got a good sub amp so I could get everything wired up correctly, and the sub off ch. 3 and 4 off my 4ch amp. SQ is nothing compared to the Type X, but its a hell of alot louder (really its too loud, everything is turned waaaay down...)



B_Rich said:


> I have a feeling it'll be like a W7 and be big $$$..... if they offer it at all


Thats why I havent called them yet, if they do offer it, I dont even want to think about what they will want to recone it!



B_Rich said:


> Geeze! I paid $240 for mine on ebay about a year and a half ago.


I remember paying something like $300 for mine when sonic first started carrying them, and it was loads cheaper than anywhere else, including ebay!



 dohckiller808 said:


> hmm... atomic recones any woofer.


I will have to check into them, but I wond if they will be able to get ahold of a new cone, or be able to reuse the original one? That is the main thing I am concerned about, I still want it to appear like an original alpine.


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

don't hesitate to call them directly for repairs. they offer a flat fee $95 (including return shipping) to repair any alpine hu, which is very reasonable. if they can't repair it they still send it back to you on their dime.


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

Blame the bastards and their 5 finger discounts! And I've paid for every dime of my system except for my original headunit and wire harness which was a gift for my birthday, and 1 pair of RCA's that I threw in the cart when we were at Best Buy once :laugh:

If you do end up not doing anything with it, you should find something cool to do with the motor/basket. Gut the soft parts and put it on display or something


----------



## evanspears1 (Nov 25, 2009)

nineball said:


> don't hesitate to call them directly for repairs. they offer a flat fee $95 (including return shipping) to repair any alpine hu, which is very reasonable. if they can't repair it they still send it back to you on their dime.


That not bad at all, for a HU repair! It will cost that much just to ship that big bastard back and forth to them, haha.



B_Rich said:


> Blame the bastards and their 5 finger discounts! And I've paid for every dime of my system except for my original headunit and wire harness which was a gift for my birthday, and 1 pair of RCA's that I threw in the cart when we were at Best Buy once :laugh:
> 
> If you do end up not doing anything with it, you should find something cool to do with the motor/basket. Gut the soft parts and put it on display or something


Same here, The only thing i havent bought and paid for on my own was my Hollywood sound labs 4ch amp, and it was a gift to me from my uncle, other than that, noone has touched my truck, and definetely not paid for anything in it!

If I can get it reconed, Im probably just going to sell it, but If it cant get it reconed for decent price, Ill just tear into it for the hell of it, and make something cool out of it, Ive already got a couple amplifiers, and a couple cheap subs that I have taken apart, and made into wall art for my garage. This summer when I start working back at my construction job I am going to buy a Fi BL I think, or maybe a Q, just depends on how tired I get of having a "loud" system. Thats why I aint too worried about the X at the moment.


----------



## evanspears1 (Nov 25, 2009)

bump for a new day...


----------



## evanspears1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey guys,

I contacted alpine directly today, and they DO NOT sell parts for any of their speakers, and they also do not offer any type of reconing service either. They also informed me that no-one has access to any alpine speaker parts of any kind unless they were removed from a complete speaker.

The only help I was offered was to exchange the sub for a new one. sounds good right? Well, yes, until the finer details are divulged. When you "exchange" you sub out, they assess a value to your speaker, and deduct that price from the msrp of a new sub. Basically they said with the damage I mentioned to expect 50-75 off of a new sub (which they msrp sale at 550...booo) So unless I can find something worthwhile aftermarket, looks like this sub is junk... oh well...

Just incase anyone wanted to know...


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

Honestly Evan, I think you can do better than a Type X...... (did I just say that?)


----------



## Ankit69 (Oct 13, 2009)

incase you are actually interested in buying an idmax or two for that matter. let me know i may be selling mine soon.


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

Ankit69 said:


> incase you are actually interested in buying an idmax or two for that matter. let me know i may be selling mine soon.


Oh..... the, uh....... IDMAX isn't very good either Evan


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

fixmyspeaker.com

pierceaudioproducts.com


----------



## evanspears1 (Nov 25, 2009)

cool, im going to check them out tomorrow...

On a side note, I just finished dissecting the sub about 5 minutes ago. Other than the obvious rips in the spider I finally figured out what happened to the voice coils, and the noise coming from inside the sub.

The reason vc2 was no in operation, was it looked like the sub had hit rock bottom, and actually broke off some of the coils of wire, probably 10 turns or so all in all, and it had fell down into the gap. So that obviously is what happened to vc2. Previously when I had the sub installed it was facing up, so I guess the wire just stayed tucked down, but after I mounted it with the sub facing front, thats when it got goofy, so my guess, was that excess wire was reaching up, and arcing on vc1 causing the amp to kick off. There was all kinds of black soot around one part of the pole, im guessing it was arcing around there...

Also, I dont know if the magnets shifted or what, but it appears to have a triple stack magnet (can anyone confirm?) and the middle magnet is smaller, and there is no problem, or it has shrunk, lol. It does feel like there is a slight ridge there if I run an object down in the gap...

Basically this sub is ****ed I think. I dont have much hope for it being salvaged, but hey who knows...


----------



## Ankit69 (Oct 13, 2009)

i do believe the alpine x are triple magnets. time to upgradeee :-D. i guess you could try to sell your damaged x and make some $.


----------



## evanspears1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh yeah Brian, you and your hella expensive IDMAX can stfu, and gtfo... me and my $25 DD get the job done just fine!:biggrinflip:


Damn there is alot of smileys on this forum... hehe :indian_chief::behead::angel::chef::drummer::sombrero:


----------



## Ankit69 (Oct 13, 2009)

ygpm sir.


----------



## evanspears1 (Nov 25, 2009)

replied!


----------



## Ankit69 (Oct 13, 2009)

evanspears1 said:


> replied!


right back atcha.


----------



## evanspears1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Bedtime for my fatass, I gotz my 50posts's, but nuffin to sell  oh well! Have fun, haha...


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

evanspears1 said:


> Oh yeah Brian, *you and your IDMAX that you bought used* can stfu, and gtfo... me and my $25 DD get the job done just fine!:biggrinflip:


Fixed :laugh:


----------



## jibberjive (Apr 12, 2007)

Ankit, did you PM him about a type x recone?


----------

